# Harbor Freight Boat Trailer wheel bearing part numbers



## pbw (Jul 28, 2009)

I went ahead and replaced the wheel bearings in my harbor freight boat trailer. I couldn't find anyone who knows what size bearing or part numbers online or at any of the Big Retail Chain automotive stores, nor does harbor freight have the ones you need. I took the bearings and seals out and went down to autozone and they wouldn't give me the time of day but the friendly folks at O'Reilly Auto Parts took me behind the counter to the wheel bearing location and gave me a small chair and said have at it!

Wheel Bearings are item number 30205 $17.99 each, Seals are 223255. The bearings that come in the trailer are cheap, the trailer really moves with ease now.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks. My brother has one of those trailers. Napa can be your friends too.


----------



## cyberflexx (Jul 29, 2009)

I had the same problem at Advance Auto Parts when looking for bearings for my 1985 Cox Trailer. The kid behind the counter wouldnt cross ref. the number for me. I went down to NAPA, although they are more expensive. The guy also took me behind the counter and went through all of the bearings and found the ones I needed.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 29, 2009)

a good parts man can be a god especially for us mechanics. i had to call 2 or 3 stores to get somebody worth their pay on the fone for my bearings too


----------



## ben2go (Jul 29, 2009)

cyberflexx said:


> I had the same problem at Advance Auto Parts when looking for bearings for my 1985 Cox Trailer. The kid behind the counter wouldnt cross ref. the number for me. I went down to NAPA, although they are more expensive. The guy also took me behind the counter and went through all of the bearings and found the ones I needed.




They don't teach them how to cross reference at most chain stores.Franchises are a little different.My NAPA is a franchise.Those guys started out as mechanics and bought the franchise from the original owerner.It's been in business since the 50's.


----------



## dougdad (Aug 14, 2009)

I have the same prob. with my Sears boat trailer, going to put a whole new spindle and hub kit in it from a name brand co. like shore lander, and I am also going with tapered spindel and bearings to help the problem.


----------

